# Honey Peanut Brittle Recipe



## snl

Ok, who has a killer honey peanut brittle recipe AND is willing to share?


Larry


----------



## DC Bees

That sounds yummy!I would like to try some myself.


----------



## Onekill

Saw one in WT Kelly Sept newsletter.


----------



## snl

The recipe from Kelly any others?


PEANUT HONEY 
BRITTLE
1 cup peanuts
l/2 cup honey
1 tsp salt
Combine all ingredients in a small saucepan 
and cook over moderate heat.
Stir continuously for 5 minutes or until peanuts 
are golden.
Pour onto aluminum foil and allow to cool completely.
When cooled, break into pieces and store 
chilled in an airtight container.


----------



## Michael Bush

I think you'll have better luck if you cook it to hard crack stage and forget how golden the peanuts are...


----------



## Myron Denny

I used a large cast iron skillet ( it had too much surface), I used 2/3 cup dark honey & 1 cup raw peanuts combined together and gently boiled for a total of 20 min., I kept testing it in a glass of water until it was almost hard crack. I removed it from heat and added the butter then I mixed in 1 tsp baking soda. It shatters good but it has a burnt taste. ( I have eaten about all of it anyway)


----------



## rniles

I just made this. I can't remember where I stole this recipe. Substitute almonds with peanuts if you like:

Almond Brittle

Ingredients
1/3 cup butter
1/4 cup honey
3/4 cup slivered almonds

Directions
Spray an 8-inch baking pan with cooking spray. In a large, heavy skillet, melt butter. Stir in honey and almonds. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently until mixture is golden brown (approximately 7 minutes). Spread in pan. Let sit for 5 minutes. Cool. Crack into pieces. 

(baking soda doesn't seem to be needed; has good crunch without being tough).


----------



## Myron Denny

I made another batch using:
1/3 C butter
1/4 C of the lightest honey I have (it is very light amber)
3/4 C raw peanuts
no baking soda
all combined and constantly stirred in a 9" cast iron skillet at the lowest heat I have for 7 min. It is darker than what I cooked yesterday, and it still has a burnt taste. It is crunchy and it is still darker in color (?cooked butter?) The volumn of candy is considerably smaller.


----------



## rniles

Myron Denny said:


> It is darker than what I cooked yesterday, and it still has a burnt taste. It is crunchy and it is still darker in color (?cooked butter?) The volumn of candy is considerably smaller.


I made two more batches, another with almonds and then the last with peanuts ..I tend to add more than 3/4 cup of the nuts but still less than 1 full cup. When I cook, I cook it to the color not according to the temperature, a golden brown, then I take it off. No burnt taste - that I nor my wife can detect.

It does make a small batch, a thin 8x8 inch batch. To me, that's ok as I eat it. If I make too much, I'll eat too much. No self control.

I like it better than commercial versions of brittle - and like the fact that there are three simple ingredients ...but I haven't had anyone else's brittle in over a decade or more ...so I can't compare this recipe fairly.


----------

